# Need someone to make a simple custom Rhinestone transfer Design



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for someone to make me a 8"w X 8"h Letter "D" rhinestone transfer. The inside of the letter "D" appx 1 1/2" in width. Can someone refer me to someone or multiple recommendations? I am wanting the transfer 2 ways, 
1) all clear stones.
2) outside lines Clear stones inside lines Purple

I am looking for reasonanably priced, doesn't take forever, and good quality work & stones.

Thanks to all in advance,


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What is the quantity?


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

What font?


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

Contact Sandy Jo at rhinestonetemplates.com she is very helpful.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Let me try & load a pic. I hate this mobile version.


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

hopefully this works & the pic is here


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Im not sure what font it is? I tried to locate on whatdafont. Couldn't find it.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Design size is 8.70" wide x 8.06" high
SS10 Korean stones
*2229* stones
Eric


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> Design size is 8.70" wide x 8.06" high
> SS10 Korean stones
> *2229* stones
> Eric


Eric, thanks so much. I'm stupid with the sizing stones thing. Is the example you showed have 4 lines of stones per letter? And if so do u do custom orders?


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Oops wait it's more than 4 lines of stones. Duh.. 
It's 9. 2 outside line 2 interior line of clear
Then 5 purple lines on inside straight line if the "d". 
Thr rounded side of "d" is 2 outside & 2 inside line of "d" and 7 purple inside


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

If it is so SIMPLE why cant you do it?
I have a good friend that owns a car stereo shop and his thing is "JUST"
everyone comes in ans say stuff like Cant you just run the wires here? or Can you Just install the deck here? lol 
Peopl dont understand what it take to do thing, People thinks it so simple and easy and doesnt cost anything
anyways I think she is looking for just 1 transfer 2 different way Quanity 2 But like DD2 said contact Sandy Jo at rhinestonetemplates.com or Matt at therhinestoneworld.com


----------



## Bayougirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Micheal???? I'm sorry I'm a little confused? Who said "just"?
I'm so confused.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bayougirl said:


> Micheal???? I'm sorry I'm a little confused? Who said "just"?
> I'm so confused.


Me too! LOL


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

Where you able to find someone to help you with the design you needed?


----------

